# Cold weather *****



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

Anyone having any luck running ***** lately? I haven't ran the dogs in about 2 weeks. I blew the motor in my truck and its a Pain in the ***** to try and haul them in the old ladies van. I figured most ***** where laid up in the weather we have been having.


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

no ***** for me, last thing i snagged was a skunk...and that was about 2-3 weeks ago (one trap)


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

I havn't been in about 2 weeks.... taking care of some things.

Weather hasnt been too rough yet... if its about 20-25 degrees, I'll go. I'll start hitting it tomorrow night again and whenever its not too cold.

Can't wait for february-march... my favorite time of the year to hunt. No leaves... cool weather, and the RUT.


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

i dont quit ever


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

*laughs* not sayin i quit or anything...just waiting patiently, checking the trap daily to make sure nothing's in there.


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

i got two **** treed confirmed last night after 7 hours of hunting


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

bravo....havent even seen and positive tracks in my neck of the woods...


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

Took about 10 minutes to get 2 treed tonight.... Sorry for the poor pictures, it was raining, and I was wet.


----------



## Cooner (Dec 24, 2002)

Been treeing some. Treed 6 on the outside last Sat. nite.Also treed one last friday nite when it was 14 degrees.Only made 2 dumps though on friday nite.If ya wanna see **** in this cold stuff ya need an English hound!!!!Hot nosed walcurs better stay in the box & watch & learn!!!Looks like the fur prices really dropped out. So much for all those blue ***** some of these guys around here were slaughtering.


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

Treed 2 on the outside the other night before it rained. Left em' for seed.


----------

